# First Handgun



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

Right now I am kicking around the idea of buying my first handgun. I am looking for something in .40SW because I plan on taking the gun with me hunting(Here in Iowa, 9mm isn't legal to hunt with or I'd look at that). I have no intentions to carry the weapon other than when hunting, so concealability isn't much of an issue. I have looked at the S&W MP40 and Sigma 40's. I do like the MP40 a lot but would it be a good gun for someone with limited experience with handguns. I also just saw the Ruger 944d which I really liked the look of. My dad has a P89d that he really likes, especially because of the decocker feature. One more that I just saw and liked the looks of was the Taurus PT100. I haven't held the Ruger or the Taurus, but just saw them online and liked the looks and cost. I would definately have to hold them first before I made a decision.

Cost is a big concern of mine as well, so if you can give me suggestions as to other guns to look at that don't hit the pocketbook too hard it would be much appreciated.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

If you are looking to hunt with a hand gun I'm suprised your not looking at revolvers or a Thompson Center contender. I'd be looking at something along the lines of a .357 or larger with a fairly long barrel. If you can shoot a 4" simiauto good enough to properly hit anything beyond 25 yards you're one bad ass dude!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree. Is it a primary hunting weapon, or just a carry piece as a back-up for a rifle or shotgun?

If you're looking for a hunting gun, a .44 Mag, .460 S&W Mag, .454 Casul or other 8+ inch barreled revolver would be MUCH more appropriate.

You can still shoot .44 Special ammo, or .45 Long Colt ammo in a magnum for recreational and practice shooting. But for big game, a .40 S&W is absolutely borderline. Outside 15-25yds, it is not powerful enough, or accurate enough in most hands.

JW


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

gmaske said:


> If you are looking to hunt with a hand gun I'm suprised your not looking at revolvers or a Thompson Center contender. I'd be looking at something along the lines of a .357 or larger with a fairly long barrel. If you can shoot a 4" simiauto good enough to properly hit anything beyond 25 yards you're one bad ass dude!


+1

If you're not looking for a carry or protection gun, you won't utilize the high capacity of a semi-auto. Look for a Taurus 357 or higher caliber with a 6" barrel. You should be able to pick it up for the same cost as the M&P.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

WELL..........
I'D GO WITH A 44MAG 
there are so many that inexpensive is really doable - Ruger for example
practice with 44 specials and that is also great for home defense
as a first handgun - not the .40 for sure


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Is it a primary hunting weapon, or just a carry piece as a back-up for a rifle or shotgun?


It will be a backup piece to my shotgun. The way that we hunt, it isn't uncommon to have deer within 20 yards of us.

Another in our party carries a glock chambered in .40sw so thats where I came up with that cal.

I am also thinking about joining an IDPA club and doing some shooting in that, as well as the typical time spent at the range showing that paper who's boss.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

You may want to check Iowa hunting laws pertaining to the use of a handgun because if I recall corectly, you could not use one. I may be wrong because I haven't hunted in Iowa for many years. I'm from the Iowa City area as of two years ago.


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm not sure of all the seasons that allow the use of a handgun, but I do know that the shotgun seasons allow handguns to be used.:smt023


----------

